# Iron Hill Twilight Criterium



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

Anybody racing or attending this? I live a couple of blocks from the course so I'll be there taking pictures and enjoying the fun. Should be a good time.

http://www.wccycling.com/

- khill


----------



## Cheezhead (Apr 23, 2002)

*yup*

I'll be there racing the 3/4 with my team. Get some good shots of the Human Zoom guys! B-)


----------

